# Il destino si chiama Clotilde



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

L'ho appena riletto e, visto che non ho assolutamente nulla da fare (ehm, ho detto una bugia... non ho assolutamente nulla che io voglia fare), vi riporto un brano che mi è piaciuto molto.

Dovrei contestualizzarlo, ma non lo fo :smile:

*****************************


"Giorgino, non capisci che se è morto io non lo vedrò più?", gridò ad un tratto.
Giorgino allargò le braccia.
"Clotilde, perchè ti inquieti con me? Io ho forse affermato il contrario? Io sono perfettamente d'accordo con te che se è morto non lo vedi più. Ma non erano tre quelli che dovevano morire?"
"Sì", singhiozzò Clotilde, "ma io amo Filimario"
Giorgino si alzò e andò a guardare il mare cacciando la testa fuori dall'oblò, ma Clotilde lo afferrò per la giacca e lo costrinse a rimettersi a sedere.
"Giorgino", esclamò Clotilde, "perchè mi fai quella stupida faccia? Se non confido le mie pene a te che sei il mio fidanzato, a chi le devo confidare? Saresti diventato improvvisamente un cuore di pietra?"
"No", protestò debolmente Giorgino, "però mi secca che tu sia innamorata del signor Filimario Dublè. Tu non mi hai mai detto niente del resto..."
"Giorgino, non è il caso di fare qui una questione di forma: qui c'è in ballo qualcosa di ben più importante. Giorgino, tu mi ami?"
"Clotilde, me lo chiedi? Quale altra prova d'amore potrei darti?"
"Giorgino, tu dunque mi ami e soffri, è vero?"
"Clotilde, io per te soffro e ho sofferto le pene dell'inferno..."
"Ebbene Giorgino: quello che tu soffri per me, io lo soffro per Filimario! Ti sembra dunque che sia il caso di fare una questione di forma?"
"Clotilde, ti chiedo scusa. Ma tu capisci che un fidanzato spesso ragiona soltanto per egoismo. Confidati, Clo: io saprò comprenderti"


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'ho appena riletto e, visto che non ho assolutamente nulla da fare (ehm, ho detto una bugia... non ho assolutamente nulla che io voglia fare), vi riporto un brano che mi è piaciuto molto.
> 
> Dovrei contestualizzarlo, ma non lo fo :smile:
> 
> ...


Se non fosse che è in italiano e non in veneto sembrerebbe scritta dal Conte.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non fosse che è in italiano e non in veneto sembrerebbe scritta dal Conte.



Bè, gli stai facendo un grande complimento, dirgli che scrive come Guareschi!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, gli stai facendo un grande complimento, dirgli che scrive come Guareschi!


Più che altro per la, ehm, apertura di vedute di Giorgino.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro per la, ehm, apertura di vedute di Giorgino.


Hahahahah! 
Non credo, il Conte avrebbe capito se Clo avesse scopato con Filimario, non se si fosse lamentata con Giorgino delle sue pene d'amore


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahah!
> Non credo, il Conte avrebbe capito se Clo avesse scopato con Filimario, non se si fosse lamentata con Giorgino delle sue pene d'amore


Ma pure se non avrebbe capito, sicuramente avrebbe pensato una roba tipo "Dio can, se me trita i cojoni sta qua! Ostreghetta, tanto Filimario è morto, no? Che casso ti frega, no? E a me anche, tanto tra un po' le mancherà il casso e ci penserà Giorgino, che poi sarìa mì, no? L'importante è saper aspettare. Ah, e anche VENETO LIBERO, ostrega!".


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma pure se non avrebbe capito, sicuramente avrebbe pensato una roba tipo "Dio can, se me trita i cojoni sta qua! Ostreghetta, tanto Filimario è morto, no? Che casso ti frega, no? E a me anche, tanto tra un po' le mancherà il casso e ci penserà Giorgino, che poi sarìa mì, no? L'importante è saper aspettare. Ah, e anche VENETO LIBERO, ostrega!".


Uhm.

Essendo fidanzata e non moglie, forse.
Se fosse stata moglie, due ceffoni alla moglie che piange dell'amante col marito.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uhm.
> 
> Essendo fidanzata e non moglie, forse.
> Se fosse stata moglie, due ceffoni alla moglie che piange dell'amante col marito.


Chiaramente. Anche se penso che la moglie lo prenderebbe a calci in culo da Vicenza ad Innsbruck e ritorno, se fosse necessario.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiaramente. Anche se penso che la moglie lo prenderebbe a calci in culo da Vicenza ad Innsbruck e ritorno, se fosse necessario.




Uh?
Sto bevendo il mio l&n, i miei circuiti cerebrali sono impegnatissimi ad assaporare ogni stilla della vellutata e fresca esperienza sensoriale.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh?
> Sto bevendo il mio l&n, i miei circuiti cerebrali sono impegnatissimi ad assaporare ogni stilla della vellutata e fresca esperienza sensoriale.


Il tuo che? Comunque intendevo dire che la moglie del Conte per forza di cose dev'essere una donna bella forte.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tuo che? Comunque intendevo dire che la moglie del Conte per forza di cose dev'essere una donna bella forte.


Latte & nesquik.

La moglie del Conte ho avuto il piacere di conoscerla, è stata gentile, generosa e molto buona con me. Non so se è forte nel senso che tu intendi, ma nella loro famiglia sanno essere ben affiatati quando vogliono, una bella squadra.

Ma sì, per non essere schiacciati dalla personalità del Conte, bisogna essere belli robusti


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Latte & nesquik.
> 
> La moglie del Conte ho avuto il piacere di conoscerla, è stata gentile, generosa e molto buona con me. Non so se è forte nel senso che tu intendi, ma nella loro famiglia sanno essere ben affiatati quando vogliono, una bella squadra.
> 
> Ma sì, per non essere schiacciati dalla personalità del Conte, bisogna essere belli robusti


Intendevo quello. Latte e nesquik nun se po' sentì.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2013)

roba da cagotto istantaneo


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba da cagotto istantaneo


E' che non sei più abituata.


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che non sei più abituata.


non faccio per vantarmi ma ho svariati cagotti d'esperienza, sicché...


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendevo quello. Latte e nesquik nun se po' sentì.


Infatti non parla, è una bevanda 

(stanca e assonnata=ubriaca=battutacce che neppure il Bagaglino)

E' una bevanda paradisiaca.....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba da cagotto istantaneo



No il mio l&n, eh!


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non faccio per vantarmi ma ho svariati cagotti d'esperienza, sicché...


Ricomponiti.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Infatti non parla, è una bevanda
> 
> (stanca e assonnata=ubriaca=battutacce che neppure il Bagaglino)
> 
> E' una bevanda paradisiaca.....


Sì sì, ma la sera no.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì, ma la sera no.



Troppo tardi....


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Troppo tardi....


Che il cagotto ti colga.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che il cagotto ti colga.



Specchio riflesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Specchio riflesso.


Faccia da fesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Faccia da fesso.



Specchio riflesso.

(NULLA batte lo specchio riflesso.)


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Specchio riflesso.
> 
> (NULLA batte lo specchio riflesso.)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Specchio riflesso.
> 
> (NULLA batte lo specchio riflesso.)


Ok, va bene. Scusa, devo correre in bagno.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Con una bimba che va alla scuola materna, si rispolverano certe cose... e non potendo ahimè dirle "prendile per i capelli e strofina i loro bei faccini per terra finchè non capiranno che dirti scema non conviene", le ho consegnato le armi dello "specchio riflesso" e del "chi lo dice lo è mille volte più di me".

Mia madre le ha detto del "non mi hai fatto male, faccia di maiale"

E l'altro ieri o quando è stato, mia madre le dà uno (pseudo)sculaccione per sgridarla di non so che cosa e Fra si gira e le dice "non mi hai fatto male, faccia di maiale!"

Io mi rotolavo per terra.... hahahahah!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ok, va bene. Scusa, devo correre in bagno.



Ciccino, ti adoro :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con una bimba che va alla scuola materna, si rispolverano certe cose... e non potendo ahimè dirle "prendile per i capelli e strofina i loro bei faccini per terra finchè non capiranno che dirti scema non conviene", le ho consegnato le armi dello "specchio riflesso" e del "chi lo dice lo è mille volte più di me".
> 
> Mia madre le ha detto del "non mi hai fatto male, faccia di maiale"
> 
> ...


Fra è uno spettacolo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciccino, ti adoro :smile:


Oggesù.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oggesù.



Su su, che puoi sopportare questo ed altro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Latte & nesquik.
> 
> La moglie del Conte ho avuto il piacere di conoscerla, è stata gentile, generosa e molto buona con me. Non so se è forte nel senso che tu intendi, ma *nella loro famiglia sanno essere ben affiatati quando vogliono*, una bella squadra.
> 
> Ma sì, per non essere schiacciati dalla personalità del Conte, bisogna essere belli robusti


Non conosco nessuna famiglia senza questo criterio


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non conosco nessuna famiglia senza questo criterio


E soprattutto mia moglie ti manda mail per farmi riammettere nel forum no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E se lo dice Oscuro...

C'è da crederci no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

